# Photoshop CS Bild in mehreren Teilen Speichern



## z3ro_man (19. September 2005)

Hi, 
also ich hab sone psd datei und da is meine hp drinne... und ich wollt des Logo ganz oben umändern und dass dann zerstückelt speichern. 
Also das bild würd ich dann gern in mehreren teilen haben. 
Weiß jemand wie das geht? 
Thx 4 Posting 
z3ro_man


----------



## pflaume (19. September 2005)

an deiner stelle würde ich einfach folgendes machen:

öffne das Bild, geh im Menü auf Ebenen-> Ebenen auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren.
Speicher das Bild aber ja nicht so ab   
Dann nimmst du ein Auswahlwerkzeug, am besten das Auswahlviereck..
Markiere die gewünschten bereiche im Header (schau, dass es ein viereck wird  )
Dann drücke Strg+C danach Strg+N danach Enter und danach Strg+V.
Nun hast du ein Bild wo dann nur der Header drinnen ist, und kannst ihn beliebig verändert bzw drauf rummalen.


----------



## z3ro_man (19. September 2005)

Aber die sind dann verschieden groß :S
und wenn ichs kopiere dann is des nur weiß


----------



## Leola13 (19. September 2005)

Hai,

wenn es für eine Homepage sein soll, dann such mal hier im Forum unter : slice

Ciao Stefan


----------

